
Find out how many social shares a URL has? - grinnick
http://sharetally.co/
======
jeffgreco
[http://www.sharedcount.com/](http://www.sharedcount.com/) has a couple less
services, but much snappier results.

~~~
shahruz
these look suspiciously similar

~~~
bradsknutson
That's not a coincidence. I took inspiration from that design so that it's
many users would instantly know how to use it.

------
stevenkovar
We created a script of our own that did this for the share buttons on
[http://viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-
guide](http://viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-guide) and the main issue we
had was that, depending on the service, you may have to specify whether it's
www. or whether there is or is not a / at the end of the URL.

Services like Sharetally are neat because they do the crawling for you, but
the numbers still may not be entire accurate; especially if you consider URL
shorteners and how various services crawl and report those. Even more
confusing is why some services (in particular, g+) seem to over-report the
number of shares, only to self-correct later on (by as many as 10-11).

~~~
adventured
Have spent several years running services that do a large volume of social
share tracking, and the biggest problem I've run into is for eg: Twitter that
doesn't have an official API method for the share counts and has a low ceiling
on the rate limiting. The url consistency is definitely another big monster in
the room.

------
hanley
If I plug in a YouTube link will it also tally all of the YouTube link
variations for that video? For example, if I put in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE3fmFTtP9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE3fmFTtP9g),
will it also include the shortened
[http://youtu.be/wE3fmFTtP9g](http://youtu.be/wE3fmFTtP9g) in the tally?

~~~
XaspR8d
Makes me think how adding link shorteners really compounds the problem. Do
these services check if there is a bit.ly version of the URL on all of the
social sites? What about multiply-shortened URLs? (presumably that would be a
waste, but in the "ideal" solution we could somehow find them all...)

------
siculars
Add bit.ly! Good stuff.

I've been doing this stuff for a bit on my personal sites. Interested in how
different networks contribute to link popularity.

[http://hnfluence.com](http://hnfluence.com)

[http://influentialtimes.com](http://influentialtimes.com)

------
naiyt
Very cool! The Reddit results don't seem accurate after throwing in one of my
sites that have been posted on Reddit a few times. The rest was interesting
and enlightening. Thanks!

------
doctoboggan
I just learned some of my blog posts were very popular on "pocket". Maybe I
should get an account there.

~~~
StavrosK
It won't do you much good, unless you want to keep a list of things to read
later. It's not "social".

------
MarcScott
I get a total activity of "NaN", for my blog. Does that mean it's too popular
to count?

~~~
bradsknutson
No it means I busted something :) What's the link?

~~~
bradsknutson
Actually yea, it's too popular. I figured out what the issue was, and will
have it fixed shortly. Good catch! Didn't mean for this to turn into a QA
session...but hey, why not.

~~~
MarcScott
Nice site. Great for the egotist in me. Didn't expect 'customer service' :)

~~~
bradsknutson
Thanks, and no problem for the "customer service." As with anything, it's
difficult to find problems until it gets out there in the wild. Lots of weird
stuff crops up that you hadn't accounted for.

------
grinnick
I didn't build this by the way. I just came across it.

